# Red Trucks!! Lets See Em



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys Lets see some red machines! I think every other color has been done! Ill post some pics soon!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are a few of ours...


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

A few more....


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

My type of thread! Here is my 03 F-250


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

M&M Services;352701 said:


> My type of thread! Here is my 03 F-250
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you see your old light bar???
> ...


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*'94 K2500*

older pic, will get a better one with the plow on soon


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I was going to ask you how it was doing, then I saw it in the pic..Nice fleet to by the way!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

2 of my red trucks the 2005 Chevy and 2001 Dodge both 3/4 ton diesels!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

For some reason the other picture won't upload, I will get it up later!


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

*My 04 2500HD*

Summer pics, I will try to get some up with the plow soon.


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Metro got to love the old dodge's


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

My 2005 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax LT (No Plow Yet) Maybe next year!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

My 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD Sport w/ 8'6" Hiniker V-Plow


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

2004 f-250


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

pic of the day i bought it...will post new one with plow and tool box! asap

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41974


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

my 1994 f-250 w/8ft fisher. traded it in 98:waving:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Exmark, looks like you're taking good care of my truck, but I'll need it back soon! Nice, nice truck there -- for a couple years old, looks like you take pride in it. Always been a GM guy


~Kevin


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Why not, one more


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Exmark- With the lack of snow I think having 2 trucks is not a smart buisness decision. I feel that the red 2500HD should be donated to a person in S.E. Iowa  Beautiful truck man!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

YardMedic;353069 said:


> Exmark, looks like you're taking good care of my truck, but I'll need it back soon! Nice, nice truck there -- for a couple years old, looks like you take pride in it. Always been a GM guy
> 
> ~Kevin


Exmark- With the lack of snow I think having 2 trucks is not a smart buisness decision. I feel that the red 2500HD should be donated to a person in S.E. Iowa Beautiful truck man!

The 2500 HD is my baby since new it's pulled a trailer once and never really gets driven on bad roads, salt etc... The girlfriend drives it more than I do :crying:! But Thanks for the compliments on it! This winter has been a little tough, but I made the payments ahead on both trucks this summer so were all good for not having to pay now until May!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

EYESELL, that red truck is sweet, do you have any more pics of it??
Mike


----------



## Ocean Side (Feb 26, 2006)

Eyesell;353121 said:


> Why not, one more


NIce rims, what kind are they? do you have a better side view.

oh and here is my kinda red truck!



















​


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

all right I'll throw mine in the hat here (Gotta love the red ones :redbounce)


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

heres my truck, its not the best picture of it, hopefully it loads!


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

lets try again!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

M & M / bwade, here are a few other shots.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Here are a few pic's. With plows off and on.

The first pic is my first plow truck, a 2001 Chevy 2500HD which I sold last year.

The other pic's are of my current trucks.

2000 F350 and a 2006 Silverado 2500HD.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

M&M Services;353148 said:


> EYESELL, that red truck is sweet, do you have any more pics of it??
> Mike


What size tires are on your truck, EYESELL?


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I got 2 here is the 89 and the 99

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42431


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Premier, did you crank up the t bars or do a leveling kit on the front of your 06 HD?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's mine

04 Silverado with 3316 miles, 33" Wild Coutry's, Bose, climate control, center console, dual batteries, two package, Dee Zee boards......I just upgraded to the nighthawk lights last fall and they were worth every penny.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Antnee77;353503 said:


> What size tires are on your truck, EYESELL?


Their 20 x 31.5 if I remember correctly, the pic's don't do them justice, they are about 14" wide believe it or not.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

man Eyesell that red truck was nice!! even though your 07 is nice..I'm a fan of the red! xysport


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

it evens out with the salt/snow blower, waiting on snow to get some timbrens ..not the best quality, trying to figure out this whole HP Image zone thing...
a picture of the fron tin my test thread...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=353779#post353779


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry but all I had was my camera phone. Still dirty.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

92 F150 ext cab, long box, sno way 24D. the attached picture is of the day i bought it on my way home back in november.
more pictures here WEBSHOTS page

and some videos that I made of my new exhaust. exhaust is I removed everything from after the first cat(yes 2 ina row on fords) and straight 2.5 from there back spliting into duals in front of the axle then out the back. so basicaly one cat and straight pipes. still very quiet in the cab.
cold start up and walk around it idled down when i got to the back of the truck and the rumbling began!!
some reving it up


----------



## mps (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nices trucks!!!*

Heres one of mine 2003 Silverado


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

*Big Red*

Here is a red truck for 'ya. '92 F-250HD, 351, E4OD tranny. 7.5 conventional mount, cable operated Western (I know it is orange! ). Diamond/Meyer low profile 6' v-box spreader. Lots of dents option. Still works as a "site truck" and has only 87,000 mi. on it, 50% of those miles in low range and 25% of them in reverse I would say. I would like to thank my tire sponsers: Bridgestone, Firestone, Good Year and from the looks of it Cooper .


----------



## Reddiesel1 (Feb 3, 2006)

:redbounce :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

soccerlawn;353288 said:


> all right I'll throw mine in the hat here (Gotta love the red ones :redbounce)


do whats up with the tape on the back window?


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

soccerlawn;353288 said:


> all right I'll throw mine in the hat here (Gotta love the red ones :redbounce)


 whats up with the black tape on the back window?


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

ameyerman;366570 said:


> whats up with the black tape on the back window?


not my truck and i don't know but thought i would throw out a guess and see if i'm close or not.....jsut got done playing deal or no deal online so feel like playing games.

i'm gonna guess since he is at a dealer he was getting a slider window installed to replace the no slider. either that or was trying a new idea for stripes on the truck!!


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's mine, I've got an 8' BOSS for the front of her since this picture was taken.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Donny O.;366571 said:


> not my truck and i don't know but thought i would throw out a guess and see if i'm close or not.....jsut got done playing deal or no deal online so feel like playing games.
> 
> i'm gonna guess since he is at a dealer he was getting a slider window installed to replace the no slider. either that or was trying a new idea for stripes on the truck!!


Exactly Right, I had gotten back from the dealer with the slider window and then I fully removed all tape the next day.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

soccerlawn;368041 said:


> Exactly Right, I had gotten back from the dealer with the slider window and then I fully removed all tape the next day.


what do I win, what do I win???purplebou :redbounce payup


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a pic of a few of our field trucks. Our fleet consist of all red trucks.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Donny O.;368355 said:


> what do I win, what do I win???purplebou :redbounce payup


A self congratulatory pat on the back!!


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

soccerlawn;368644 said:


> A self congratulatory pat on the back!!


amazingly that is plenty good for me!! see how easy I am!!


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

here is a red one


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

rfed32;352889 said:


> pic of the day i bought it...will post new one with plow and tool box! asap
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41974


with the plow.... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44746


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

vwovw;378204 said:


>


Are you sure those are even trucks? 
The crew cab low rider is cool.
Sleek rides man


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

my avatar pic is a rabbit truck with a snoway plow....crazy


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Here are a couple, mine is on the right and the guy who subs for me is on the left.


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's one Chevy 3500 4x4 8'6" pro plus, timbrens, tarco drop-in spreader and lots of fuel!!


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

*Red trucks!*

Here is my two red ones. Dont pay attention to the white one its just happens to be there (part of another post) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41791


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

mines mostly red


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

More of mine to ad...


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Red is good.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Has anyone done a Mauve colored or Sharptruce yet???


----------

